# Vote for rail-themed Canadian coins



## CHamilton (Sep 24, 2015)

How about some rail-themed coins to match the Canadian on the $10 bill? There are not one, but three to choose from! Look under "Our Achievements." http://www.mint.ca/store/coin-design-contest/contest-vote-form.jsp?lang=en_CA&rcmeid=van_CoinDesignVote


----------



## jebr (Sep 24, 2015)

Just note that you must be a Canadian to actually vote for the designs. Part 2 of the Voting Process and Rules that are agreed to on the bottom state:



> 2. Voting is open to all legal residents of Canada;


So while they're cool to look at, I won't be able to vote for one.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 25, 2015)

So the Canadians are getting to Vote for Trains on their Coins, have the Canadian on the Tener and we're debating which woman to put on the Ten Dollar Bill?( to replace Alexander Hamilton, the first Secretary of the Treasury and a Founding Father.)

Canada has had their head of State, Queen Elizabeth, on their currency and stamps for over 60 years!

Interesting differences!


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Sep 25, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> So the Canadians are getting to Vote for Trains on their Coins, have the Canadian on the Tener and we're debating which woman to put on the Ten Dollar Bill?( to replace Alexander Hamilton, the first Secretary of the Treasury and a Founding Father.)
> 
> Canada has had their head of State, Queen Elizabeth, on their currency and stamps for over 60 years!
> 
> Interesting differences!


In the 1800s, Martha Washington, the USA's first first lady, was featured on the $1 silver certificate — a common form of U.S. currency then, backed the precious metal. http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/06/18/martha-washington-united-states-dollar-bills-silver-dollar/28933355/


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 25, 2015)

OTP, the silver certificates were still in wide circulation in the 50s and early 60s. I kept a few I got as a boy.


----------

